# Anyone on here from Saskatoon



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

I need 1-2 tapers in Jan if anyone is here from Saskatoon


PM me if you are from Saskatoon and would be interested in some work


----------



## raj08871 (Nov 7, 2012)

*taping*

i am intrested.wwe are two guy's crew.u give me peice work.how many cents in peace work.reply me.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

im not from there, nor have i been thiere- but i could get over the boarder-per sq foot- opps- and now for your listening pleasure from another province. the us most treasured kinda almost more then us. the it of rock-http://www.youtube.com/watch?vhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoUTZ3ccP70=aoUTZ3ccP70 hace fun you lucky canadians. oops to the 2nd power


----------



## bikeroptix (Jan 11, 2013)

*RE*



SaskMud said:


> I need 1-2 tapers in Jan if anyone is here from Saskatoon
> 
> 
> PM me if you are from Saskatoon and would be interested in some work


I am very interested, Please contact me . Thanks for yours Post.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

raj08871 said:


> i am intrested.wwe are two guy's crew.u give me peice work.how many cents in peace work.reply me.


 i have interest- but this site beats me down:whistling2:


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Pay em by the hour = higher quality finished job


----------

